# Whats the most expensive flashlight you have ever lost?



## Captain Spaulding (Dec 13, 2010)

I had been doing pretty good up to this point. I have many lights and lots of them are on the smaller scale, but I have never lost one of them.



Until now. Its been missing for a bit over a week and I cant for the life of me find it anywhere. It is my beloved new 200 lumen Surefire E2DL. About $140 to replace it new... :shakehead



So come on guys, make me feel better by telling me how you lost a much more expensive light!


----------



## notinthedark (Apr 2, 2011)

Although your surefire is more moola than my lost $86 JETBeam rrt-o, I think the feeling is the same. It has been five days now. I did use another torch to reflect off a P6 reflector years ago in the snow. What a joyous feeling that was when it winked back.

"UPDATE" 3/17/12
WOW, I had loaned this light to friends while we were doing some charitable work. Some follow up work needed to be done and low and behold the light was found in a ceiling space. Interestingly enough I looked in the same ceiling about a month ago and decided I was going to quit looking..... Many knew I was missing a light and it was returned to me, and of course I rewarded accordingly. I think I was more excited getting it the second time


----------



## Imon (Apr 2, 2011)

HDS Ra Clicky 140.

I lost it in the Ouachita National Forest while I was hiking - my chance of finding it too was nil since the forest is huge and I hiked for miles. I was bummed out but I loved the Ra Clicky so much I had to get it replaced. 
I've had my replacement for about a year now - I won't let it out of my sight!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 2, 2011)

SF.10X.Dominator

After my move, can't find it anymore. Hopefully it wasn't in one of the boxes I threw out!


----------



## flashfan (Apr 3, 2011)

A 10X Dominator?!? OUCH!!! Hope it's just misplaced and not really lost.

For me, a SureFire E2 went AWOL years ago, never to be seen again. Soon thereafter, I thought I had lost an E1, but happily it turned up awhile later.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Apr 3, 2011)

I lost a Surefire 6P Defender with a Malkoff M60 in it, but I got it back.

It was left in a vehicle that we thought to be stolen. Turned out it was impounded by the police, and wrongfully so. Expired tags, but a legitimate temporary DMV placard was properly placed. That a person with a badge and gun with this level of incompetence is scary.

The tow yard guy commented "It's been a very long time since I had to send a bill back to the Roseville PD."

My boss was hurt by this a lot more than I was, but I'm damn glad I got my light back. Funny thing too - I was having problems with the switch on it before this happened. Now it seems to be working fine...

But I think I'll be calling Surefire and getting that tailcap replaced at some point...


----------



## sgt253 (Apr 3, 2011)

About 3.5 years ago one of my McGizmo's seemed to sprout legs and walk out of my locked office. Never to be found again. I still am sore about it.


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 3, 2011)

I lost a stainless steel ITP A3 which is far less expensive than what others lost but I lost it together with my Keys.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 3, 2011)

I just lost my high CRI Clicky which also had a black bezel on it, but although it's still a bummer, the one that really scared me was the couple days when I thought my Tri-V was gone! Thankfully I found that one...


----------



## beerwax (Apr 3, 2011)

sgt253 said:


> About 3.5 years ago one of my McGizmo's seemed to sprout legs and walk out of my locked office. Never to be found again. I still am sore about it.


wonder if you could fit a gps tracking chip to a mcgizmo. 

i lost me fenix lod a while back. it went overboard. gave mean excuse to get a new one bit i missed it for a while.


----------



## jellydonut (Apr 3, 2011)

I lost my Oveready cerakote 6P host with an Oveready triple in it back in December last year.. However, thankfully, I found it again. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ady-V3-and-AW-18650-cold-test-(unintentional)


----------



## carrot (Apr 3, 2011)

SF G2


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 3, 2011)

> HDS Ra Clicky 140.


 
Been there, done that. Left it at an airport security checkpoint in the Middle East. Got a Ra Tactical 140 replacement.

Lost a SF U2 somewhere, maybe in the house, it might still turn up someday. Bought a couple more just to have one to use and a hot spare in the box. Gave two others to my wife and her brother.


----------



## Brasso (Apr 4, 2011)

Nothing too expensive. A Peak Pacific CR2. I hope it's just lost somewhere around the house and it will show up some day, but it's been a few years now.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Apr 4, 2011)

I too lost my E2DL, not too long after first getting it. I was having a coffee and it slipped out of the front pocket of my trousers, still don't understand how, or at least why. Surprisingly, in a place frequented by cops  , I got it back. I'd showed it off to enough people that someone recognised it as mine and turned it in at the counter, where I retreived it during my frantic return visit about 30 minutes later.


----------



## jugg2 (Apr 4, 2011)

I lost a L4 almost a year ago... Thankfully I was able to find a mint LuxV replacement though!


----------



## glockboy (Apr 4, 2011)

Lost my Surefire L5 MC-E bored for 18650.:sigh:


----------



## cziv (Apr 4, 2011)

I lost my 3, "C" cell Mag-light flashlight. I'm going to be upgrading very son I hope with some direction from CPF. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darien (Apr 4, 2011)

Gave my oldest son an Inova T4 and even though I didn't drop it, I was coonhunting with him when he dropped it in a small muddy ditch. Dug around in the mud but never found it. Still hurt my feelings though.


----------



## yags1 (Apr 4, 2011)

i lost my fenix tank while running thru a parking lot never to find it again


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 4, 2011)

Lost a Novatac 120T during a 4th of July party... I got wasted and apparently left it somewhere in a field...


----------



## Tana (Apr 5, 2011)

Triple XPG Neutral that was long awaited to be ordered but was never delivered by USPS (I think it was ordered about 4 months ago)... :-(

Still take it for the best and most versatile dropin available but the one I'll probably never own... Got the M91 in the meantime, it can run on primaries but Triple is probably going to stay my never ended dream...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 5, 2011)

Tana said:


> Triple XPG Neutral that was long awaited to be ordered but was never delivered by USPS (I think it was ordered about 4 months ago)... :-(
> 
> Still take it for the best and most versatile dropin available but the one I'll probably never own... Got the M91 in the meantime, it can run on primaries but Triple is probably going to stay my never ended dream...


 

That's just sad... I don't own a triple... I almost pulled the trigger about 6 times but I've managed to avoid buying one. Just like I purposely avoided MCEs, P7s, and multiple XR-E lights. 
About the only multi-die/multi-emitter setup I'm looking forward to is a triple XM-L.


----------



## redsfairlane (Apr 5, 2011)

Only light Iv'e lost (AFAIK) was a Dorcy bought at a local store, about $30.
My pearl handle Case mid-folder knife, that I miss a bit, have a few nice replacements though.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 5, 2011)

Lost my E2L for about 4 months...luckily I found it at my Grandma in laws house when we went back 4 months later...and it was chance really.


----------



## LowFlux (Apr 5, 2011)

I ALMOST lost my 4sevens Ti Quark 123^2 Regular last week Thursday. I was running in wooded trails and had it clipped to my pocket; adjusted my jacket and realized my pocket was empty.:fail:

I doubled back twice and found it on the second try. Otherwise I was planning on heading home to get a brighter light and to wait until dark to canvas the same area to look for, as someone else put it, the "wink". :candle: Fortunately the trail is off the beaten path and so the chance of it walking off were slim; but it was still a relief to find.


----------



## dajab77 (Apr 7, 2011)

This was not an expensive light, however, it was my first really cool flashlight. My brother in law gave it to me when we were in Lubbock about three years ago. We were geocaching at night and he pulled out a Rexlight to look for a cache that was hidden in a park bench. Later he gave it to me. Then when I was in Waco a couple of yrs ago, I think my kids were playing with it in the hotel or it fell out of my pocket and now its just a memory. The down side is the light is no longer in production. The upside is I have about 10 new flashlights (from HDS, Fenix, to Jetbeams) to play with. So while the light was not expensive the replacements added up. I still have hopes of finding that light.


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 8, 2011)

I havnt lost any light yet. But just for a thought, think about the people who may have come across some of these lost novatacs or ra's? I wish I'd find a nice ra just lying there on the ground. 
Waiting..... For me to rescue it :-]


----------



## Tana (Apr 8, 2011)

Update on my loss... I did get email from OR (this network allows me access to this forum but I cannot open yahoo mail nor google, for some reason, too long of a story, to daily check emails)... anyway... I got an email from them and even if the previous one is still MIA inbetween US and shipping APO, they are sending me a replacement... Fully custom, high value and superb quality dropin as a replacement... I wasn't expecting this from a small business like OR, especially with item that's almost impossible to order and this expensive, but they sure know how to impress customers... so in 10-15 days I might finally become a proud Triple XPG owner...

As for the lost one, in case it was STOLEN by someone who seized good opportunity, I hope he uses the thing in Surefire host with primaries...


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh wow, I forgot about this thread! I can see that a bunch of it was lost in the crash, but it looks like there are a lot more that have been lost since then! Sorry to hear about your losses guys!

Just a re-cap on my loss, I wondered around sad for about two weeks and then decided I must have lost it for good. I then bought a LX2 to replace it, had it for four days and then found my E2DL! Im glad it worked out like this as I love the LX2 and probably wouldnt have bought it if I wasnt missing my E2DL.

Sometimes things work out for the best!


----------



## dajab77 (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you found your E2DL. Thanks for the thread, it kinda helps knowing others have had similar experiences. I too, hope that whomever found my Rexlight, enjoyed it.
WOW!!! I just saw a pic of some of your lights, E2DL, thats a great looking torch. I really like the orange and white.
Adios.


----------



## jeech (Apr 9, 2011)

I lost one of my $56 fenix p3ds for about a year. Thought I left it up in New York while camping. Then I found it one day in the utility room.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a CMG infinity stolen, and I lost the charger to my pelican M11 (still have the light, which has been rendered useless without the charger)

Worst part is, I still have the plug pack for the charger.

I seem to temporarily lose my U2 and M3 regularly, but they normally turn up wherever my wife last left them.


----------



## robertrock (Apr 11, 2011)

Novatac 120P - been gone for about 6 months now...... :-(


----------



## SaVaGe (Apr 11, 2011)

Novatac 120P 

I found it in the couch with all the loose change and I was happy cause i havent seen it for almost a year. And I swore to the light i will never let him get lost again.
Guess what I lost it again......I cant find it for the life of me. i have the novatac 120, 120T but my favorite is 120P and shes lost................the feel of absence in life.........


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Apr 12, 2011)

dajab77 said:


> Glad to hear you found your E2DL. Thanks for the thread, it kinda helps knowing others have had similar experiences. I too, hope that whomever found my Rexlight, enjoyed it.
> WOW!!! I just saw a pic of some of your lights, E2DL, thats a great looking torch. I really like the orange and white.
> Adios.


 
Thanks! Yeah, I am glad I found the E2DL as well. Its funny though, since I bought the LX2 to take it place, even after finding the E2DL, I find myself using the LX2 much more because of the interface. And I thought clickies was where it was at...

And thanks for the compliments! I really like the E2DL in Cerakote white, especially with a LX2 long boy bezel down clip. The short upside down clip was the only thing I didnt like about the E2DL and the white on black Cerakote gives it that "Storm trooper" appearance.  And yes, the orange and white is fun together as well!


----------



## Tana (Apr 13, 2011)

Replacement Triple XPG came in yesterday from Oveready, should be with me today... so I cannot say I lost an expensive flashlight/part anymore (Oveready took the loss credit, thanks to their awesome customer support)... so my most expensive flashlight I lost was MiniMag AA... Oveready: THANK YOU !!!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Apr 18, 2011)

Tana said:


> Replacement Triple XPG came in yesterday from Oveready, should be with me today... so I cannot say I lost an expensive flashlight/part anymore (Oveready took the loss credit, thanks to their awesome customer support)... so my most expensive flashlight I lost was MiniMag AA... Oveready: THANK YOU !!!


 
Wow, thats pretty good of them. Was there insurance on the package?

Im sorry to say that I have an L1 MIA. Last time I knew its whereabouts was Thursday... Im hoping somehow that posting in this thread will get the flashlight gods to help me find it. I really dont want to have to buy a new L1... :-(


----------



## chenko (Apr 19, 2011)

When I was a small kid, I left a 2xAA Energizer flashlight on a table during a trip in the woods with my parents. It was yellow, with grey rubber lanyard, and I *loved* it. So, it was a cheap flashlight of course, but to me it was a treasure, so in a way that was for sure the most expensive flashlight I have ever lost.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 19, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Wow, thats pretty good of them. Was there insurance on the package?
> 
> Im sorry to say that I have an L1 MIA. Last time I knew its whereabouts was Thursday... Im hoping somehow that posting in this thread will get the flashlight gods to help me find it. I really dont want to have to buy a new L1... :-(


 
Man...sorry to hear, Capt...losing a nice Surefire is never easy...I "lost" an E2L and a G3L...found the G3L a few months later in the kids room when they cleaned it, and the E2L 3 months later 2 states away in my Granma in law's house. I thought both of those were gone for sure...found both of them by chance. I hope your new C2 helps ease the pain somewhat.

Hey, but when you do find it (if it's missing at least a few weeks), it's like getting a new light!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Apr 19, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Man...sorry to hear, Capt...losing a nice Surefire is never easy...I "lost" an E2L and a G3L...found the G3L a few months later in the kids room when they cleaned it, and the E2L 3 months later 2 states away in my Granma in law's house. I thought both of those were gone for sure...found both of them by chance. I hope your new C2 helps ease the pain somewhat.
> 
> Hey, but when you do find it (if it's missing at least a few weeks), it's like getting a new light!



Thanks Dave! The shiny new C2 I got in the mail last night from you did ease my pain. Playing with the P60 incand lamp you included kept me busy most of the night. Ive had two P60's in the past, and blew them both up in the first 30 seconds of ownership. The very first one was my first 6P and I was too stupid to know better than to pop in a pair of RCR123 cells. 

The second one was my new Z2, and while I should have known better, I stupidly popped in a pair of LifePo 3.0V cells thinking they would be ok.  

I love guilt free lumens to the point of stupidity as you can see.


----------



## stallion2 (Apr 19, 2011)

i've been relatively lucky. i did lose my M3LT for about 2 hours this past winter. i was using it to stalk some coons out in the middle of a cut corn field at about 2 am. once i got close enough to take a shot i switched to my rifle light and stuffed the M3LT in my pocket head up. well this coon had some fight in him so after one shot i started zig zagging across this field chasing and trying to cut off his escape to the woods. only after covering about 100 yards i got a second shot to end it. immediately my first thought was "oh sh*t!"...i reached down and the light was gone. the problem was that in being 100 yds from where i started, i had probably covered more like 400 yds zig zagging back and forth w/ no land marks, no frame of reference, nothing. spent the next two hours in 10°F weather, 15mph winds, swinging my rifle around as it was now my only light, looking for the darkest grey light on the planet in a field of corn husks and dirt....before i found it...about 4' from my first shell casing.

next day i went out, bought a bunch of red and white reflective tape for mailboxes etc. and wrapped some strips around my M3LT, Malkoff MD2, Maelstrom and U2 and then sealed the tape on w/ clear acrylic...basically the lights most likely to get dropped in the middle of the wilderness. it sucked but like i said...i was lucky.


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 19, 2011)

lights=0 thank goodness
knife= XM-18 which sucks bad


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 21, 2011)

*Thank God* I never lost a light...


yet...


----------



## Acid87 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had lost my HDS 120T but it has been found at a friends house! Well Chuffed!

So all I've lost is a Streamlight Microstream. That was bad enough.


----------



## woodentsick (Apr 21, 2011)

fisk-king said:


> knife= XM-18 which sucks bad



Ouch  Beautiful knife


----------



## saeckereier (Apr 21, 2011)

I lost an E1B that was given to me as a christmas gift by my parents in an area of 30.000 square meters in a forest. I don't really expect to see it again, evne tohugh it has my name engraved on it :-( I bought a replacement but it's just not the same. And I liked the tint on my old one better, too..


----------



## kelmo (Apr 21, 2011)

Tana said:


> ...was never delivered by USPS...



I have a similar sad tale. I bought a LX2 on the Marketplace, it took me a week to get ahold of the seller and he finally provided me with a DC#. It was delivered last week but not to my house. I don't want this to turn into a rant against the USPS. This is the 1st time they have lost a package of mine or failed to deliver a package I sent. 

I just purchased another LX2 on the Marketplace. 2nd times a charm. So when this one gets delivered, my LX2 will have cost me $260!


----------



## chris23 (May 23, 2011)

*Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

Hey all, not sure if this is the correct thread location so correct if I'm wrong please. Anyways I just lost my surefire lx2 on Saturday, and wanted to see if anyone else has ever lost expensive lights like that?, haha then I won't feel so bad :shakehead

First light I lost was a surefire g2z led, and now this light, both times I've been at work, same day, and could've sworn I set them down on a counter or table before loosing them. So after exhaustive searching in the small area I last had it and knew exactly where I had been with it before loosing them, I'm starting to think someone took them. Which kinda feels weird, like someone kidnapping your kid or something. Suppose that's what happens when you take your expensive lights to work, just couldn't resist having all the lumens at my disposal.

After I lost the first light too I started using a lanyard system clipped to my belt, but eventually stopped since I hated having to undo the clip when I wanted to hold it high above my head. So made same mistake twice, won't be doing it again. 

Wondering if anyone thinks surefire will update the lumens/emitter of the LX2 anytime soon?, would it beneficial for me to wait a while before purchasing another, (assuming I even had the money to buy another one right now). That was my favorite light and it beat up and scratched but that's what I liked about it, but if I can benefit from a newer model that'd be nice. So would love to hear anyone elses stories of lost surefires too
Thanks 
Chris


----------



## treek13 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

Check out the "Whats the most expensive flashlight you have ever lost?" thread for some commiseration. 

I feel for you. I think that is the most annoying way to lose something when you think you know exactly where it should be.


----------



## angelofwar (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

Ouch! Sorry dude! I don't think they have any updates coming out for the LX2 any time soon, so grab ya another one (p.s. check out the Marketplace and save ya some funds). People at my work are afraid to take take my lights...


----------



## herosemblem (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

I feel for you. Most expensive light I lost was an iTP A1. 4 months later, it popped up randomly under a cabinet in the doorway at home. I swore I lost it at work, though.I'm actually contemplating putting my EDC LX2 & E1B up for sale in the Marketplace. There is also an active sale thread in with a few new LX2's in the Marketplace for around $150. Annoying mods with their "What you say is never good enough for us. What you say belongs over there, not here. You are not allowed to help each other. Our job is to butt in and annoy."


----------



## SCblur (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

I understand your pain. I lost my SF T1A Titan that I had modded with a neutral XPG. All said and done, it was a $400 light. Oh, and my favorite light to boot!


----------



## Tommygun45 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

I lost my brand new E1B a few months ago in the winter. I am still not sure if I lost it when I took a visit down to Boston or the next day when I was driving around in the snow in Manie. It was so traumatizing I spent literally weeks searching for it. I still have faith that it will turn up. In the meantime though it bothered me so much I actually ended up buying another one. And ended up getting a Z58 tailcap. A woman named Victoria at spidertactical hooked me up more than I could ever imagine. I had emailed her a few times back and forth when I bought the first one, then I emailed her telling her I had lost it. I bought an E1B off their website then the next day I found one on the market place for 80 bucks, used. I emailed her to cancel the order and she emailed me back and matched the price, for a brand new one. Either way If youre going to get one I'd go through them. They also have a 20% discount I think. That might ease the pain also.


----------



## Sardaukar (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

I lost an E2D LED and E2L once. They both turned up months later. Found the E2D LED underneath a subwoofer and the E2L in a big box of noodles.


----------



## jabe1 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

Bummer, considering you're local....where exactly were you?


Seriously, do you know the S/N? I'd watch Craigslist and Ebay.


----------



## RedLED (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*



Sardaukar said:


> I lost an E2D LED and E2L once. They both turned up months later. Found the E2D LED underneath a subwoofer and the E2L in a big box of noodles.


 
I lost my Muyshondt Aeon, recently in a sandstorm...but, Dude, please continue on the "Box of Noodles" loss?


----------



## Sardaukar (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*



RedLed said:


> I lost my Muyshondt Aeon, recently in a sandstorm...but, Dude, please continue on the "Box of Noodles" loss?



Big box of the packaged Ramen like noodles. Found it in there while I was getting ready to throw it out.  A ghost must have placed it in there.


----------



## beach honda (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

I have yet to lose (knock on wood), but i remember goatee telling me about how he lost a Ti PD-S in a mall once. Ouch brother! ouch!!


----------



## robertrock (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

I have lost a Novatac 120P about 6-7 months ago and have looked everywhere. I'm always careful with my lights but this time....:shakehead I wish I would have lost one of the cool white/green lights that I have instead.

Now, I break into tears reading about the Novatacs, can't look them in the eye.

Damn I miss that thing.:sick2:


----------



## Mathiashogevold (May 24, 2011)

A Zebralight H31, lost it in in the water while icefishing.


----------



## chris23 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

interesting stories, that's funny about the box of noodles sardaukar, haha damn ghosts.

ya I'll look at the market place, but will prob. end up buying brand new one I think, 

Jabe1 thankyou for telling me about those sites, never thought of that, I'm going to go look on those now, and I believe I still have the serial # from when I replied to the one thread on this site 'post your lx2 serial #' or something like that, so I can get it from there. And I was at work, work for UPS, but it was when only like two other people were in building with me, they could've taken it if I had set it down on counter like believe I did, but somewhat know these people from working with them, would hope they wouldn't have but you never know. 
Also I live in city of Brook Park, usually test all my lights out on solo field trips to the metroparks in Berea at night, great testing place if you know where thats at


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

If you decide to go with a cheaper light, Eagletac T20c2 would be a great sturdy light  there upgradeable, an the XML is over 500 lumens otf


----------



## Xacto (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

So far I have been lucky, can not remember ever to have lost an important piece of gear (light, knife, etc.).
Some of my Surefire 6Ps carry my name and hometown laseretched on the bezel, the last one even included my e-mail adress.
On other lights I wrapped my adress around one of the CR123, hoping that someone gets second thought keeping the light when he sees the B&M retail price for CR123 primaries.... 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## SemperAptum (May 24, 2011)

kelmo said:


> my LX2 will have cost me $260!


 
Most of these top mine, but I lost the first Surefire I bought. A black G2 about 10 years ago. I worked at a gun store at the time and got a killer discount plus it was on sale. I must have paid all of $25 bucks for it then. Even so, I still look back and am super bummed - it was my first "real" light. Plus, I never got any closure on it. I still don't know how it was lost let alone where it could be.


----------



## blah9 (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

I haven't lost any flashlights yet, but I did lose my superzoom camera a month or so ago. It sort of feels like I lost a nice flashlight.


----------



## CheepSteal (May 25, 2011)

I know this isn't as expensive as your lights but i lost a light for the first time today  lost my preon 2 in a rush to get to university on time, argh!!
Just got it in the mail three days ago after a 2.5 week shipping wait!
Argh!


----------



## jumpstat (May 25, 2011)

I lost my beloved Surefire E1L just several days ago. This light is the first 'high end' flashlight that I purchased here locally in Malaysia which have cost me almost the same price for a LX2 nowadays. It was with the missus previously as her edc but it has not turn up yet ........


----------



## RedLED (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

On my more expensive lights, Post Aeon loss, I have taken my lable maker with 1/2 tape, and printed: _REWARD, and my Web site_. I Don't peel the backing, I just fold it and give it a crease with something round to help flatten it a bit, and incert it in the battery tube.

By not peeling it, there will be no glue and hopefully no mess. I have not gone thru the summer using this yet. 

It seems like a good chance to get a light returned at some point...could be days...could be years, only when someone takes the batteries out will they see it. Can't hurt. Again I do this only on the customs, and special models I would like back if lost.

If someone has a better system, please, let us know! This is what I have come up with to date...

Also, I Don't stick it on the batteries so when I change them, I do not have to make new labels...

I guess just a piece of paper form our computer printers would do just as good, except for the trimming?


----------



## RedLED (May 28, 2011)

*In the year 2000...*

In the future, there may be a USB, or it's replacement, and someone can connect it to a computer, and find out who owns it (Among other programming functions)!

But, the note dropping out with *REWARD!*, would seem to me the best and most effective way to get it back. Money will still talk in the future...I hope?

Plus the USB can ID the model, and they may keep it. If you lost a Haiku for example, it has no markings. You could get away with a $20.00 reward, however, if they know the _true_ value...it will be on it's way to e-Bay! And, no way to really prove it is yours.

Hey, I would snap out a new Hundred to a finder, because that is what Sinatra would have done...


----------



## dlee96 (May 28, 2011)

Lost a Surefire L6 at a cabin in Big Bear, CA. Even after all these years, I remember the serial number.... A00256 - or something. It had leading zeros and ended in 256. Sigh.


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 28, 2011)

Liteflux LF2XT, neutral emitter, custom Ti body (my only "bling" light ever). About ~$120 IIRC. To make things worse, the Liteflux lights went out of production so it could never be replaced. I ended up buying a 4Sevens Preon 2AAA in neutral white as the next-best-alternative, which is still my primary EDC.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 29, 2011)

I think I need to update my most expensinve loss as being both a diamond Drake and plain Ti Draco at the same time recently... :sick2:


----------



## qwertyydude (May 29, 2011)

Not expensive but rare. It was an Inova 1st generation X1 the one with the Tiros lens. Lost it while camping.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (May 29, 2011)

@ Captain Spalding,

BTW. Which of the two Surefires do you prefer and could you briefly explain why?

Back on topic, i had a Nitecore Extreme Infinity vanish completely. It was the R2 version and I never liked the dark ring around the hotspot, so I didn't mind much; other than it's not a nice feeling when something walks.


----------



## BRO (May 29, 2011)

*Re: In the year 2000...*

If someone took your lights, then you really didn't lose them; they were stolen. I hate thieves, they really suck big time. Never lost a flashlight, I carry single in a belt holster and I have been lucky I guess. But I have lost a couple of nice semi expensive pocket knives, so I know the feeling of losing something you valued. What a shame.


----------



## chris23 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

thanks guys. Ya for me it's more dishearting since I've used and had the light so long, so even buying a new one would still be ok, but not the same since all the places I've taken my old light with me and survived, if you get my gist.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (May 29, 2011)

A stainless steel Peak Eiger #8 with a neutral white XP-G LED. I didn't lose it. I bought it in the B/S/T forums from Canada and someone in transit got sticky fingers. I still hold out hope that it'll show up but that was 5 months ago.


----------



## sledhead (May 29, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> I think I need to update my most expensinve loss as being both a diamond Drake and plain Ti Draco at the same time recently... :sick2:



Hope they turn up!! Quite a loss, if they do not.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (May 30, 2011)

CheepSteal said:


> I know this isn't as expensive as your lights but i lost a light for the first time today  lost my preon 2 ....



Nice light, sorry for your loss. I bought my girlfriend a red preon 2.. I think it took her under two weeks to lose it. 



kaichu dento said:


> I think I need to update my most expensinve loss as being both a diamond Drake and plain Ti Draco at the same time recently... :sick2:



Oh man, I saw another thread where you mentioned misplacing them... sorry to hear that they are now upgraded to officially lost!



Sparky's Magic said:


> @ Captain Spalding,
> 
> BTW. Which of the two Surefires do you prefer and could you briefly explain why?


 
Well, thats a good question. I dont picture myself selling either. I had the body of my E2DL Cerakoted white and I really think it looks great. I have an LX2 clip on the E2DL so it carries very nicely with the bezel down now and its just fun to carry being black and white. The stock clip on the E2DL is awful and a serious strike against it IMHO.

The beam quality is pretty much the same with the tint of the LX2 being slightly better but its a touch more "ringy" than the E2DL. The low of the E2DL is of course lower...

However, the interface of the LX2 is MUCH better IMHO. The reason I bought the E2DL in the first place was because I thought I liked the clicky. After owning the LX2 however, I really like the "press for momentary low, press harder for momentary high / twist for constant" much better. Both high and low are readily available in one movement whereas the E2DL takes a "click on, click off, click on" just to get to low. I used to have McClickys installed in my G2's, but quickly stripped those out and went back to stock after falling in love with the LX2. I now have many C2's / Z2's and they are all "press for momentary, twist for constant" by preference. I just think its the perfect interface.

I love both of mine equally now that my E2DL has been "modded" a bit for my preferences. However, if I was comparing two stock lights next to each other and could only buy one, it would definitely be the LX2.







*EDIT: Oh, I forgot the real reason why I came to this thread to post tonight... I DID find my L1 !*


----------



## kaichu dento (May 30, 2011)

sledhead said:


> Hope they turn up!! Quite a loss, if they do not.





Captain Spaulding said:


> Oh man, I saw another thread where you mentioned misplacing them... sorry to hear that they are now upgraded to officially lost!


Thanks for the support, and I sure hope that they turn up eventually, although I feel that now after all the looking I've done that they're gone forever.


----------



## scout24 (May 30, 2011)

Thought I lost my LF2XT last night- went to pay at the gas station, and it wasn't clipped to my pocket!!! Turns out it was on my dresser at home, but momentary panic set in! Tore the car apart at the pump, re-traced my steps, etc...


----------



## alexinsley (May 30, 2011)

The most expensive flashlight i lost actually got stolen from my car, I had a few in there. I had not only an LED lenser X21 (£260) http://www.brightlites.co.uk/content/product_view.asp?cid=&pid=170

but also a Uni-lite PS-H6 350 Lumen Headlight (£100) http://www.uni-lite.com/led-headlights/ps-h6-rechargeable-led-headlight/

I had both in the trunk of the car and these were both stolen along with some work boots and mobile phone. Could have cried when i got back to my car. 

Loved my PS-H6 although now rocking a new PS-H5 with in built infrared sensor activation. 

http://www.uni-lite.com/led-headlights/ps-h5-sensor-headlight-2/

£40 for this item is an absolute bargain. Has anyone else tried these sensor headlights so useful when wearing clothes to turn on and off. Let me know if anyone else has got their hands on one yet? 

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Lego995743 (May 30, 2011)

carrot said:


> SF G2


 
I lost my G2L 3 months but i found it 2 days ago and I was so glad cuz i will be going camping today.


----------



## Dishonor39 (May 30, 2011)

I lost a 6P LED Defender a within the first year of owning it. It was my first high performance torch. I was doing a surveillance camera installation and it either fell out of my pocket in the ceiling, or fell out of my pocket while I was getting in my car (It was in the cell phone pocket of a pair of ****ies work pants). I looked for hours on end for it and could not find it, the only thing that made it sting less was that my partner had dropped it 2 stories onto a concrete warehouse floor and severely damaged one of the strike bezels I convinced myself that it was less of a loss due to the fact that at the time of losing it, it was damaged. Didn't ease the pain much. I think at the time I paid $140 for it. Used to drive me crazy thinking that some kid probably found it and doesn't know what a fine piece of equipment he has. Now that I've gotten back into torches, I'm saddened to hear that my 80 lumen 6P LED Defender replacement, is now available with a 120 lumen head... Can't justify spending 85 bucks for the KX4 while the 80 lumen head is working perfectly fine and undamaged. Oh well.


----------



## KuKu427 (May 31, 2011)

Do ex-girlfriends count?
If so I lost two LF2XTi minis. One with 4 trits in the head next to the LED. Another with a star shaped beam. The thing that really gets me is that they are out of batteries and just sitting there collecting dust... or maybe even dumped in the trash...


----------



## RedLED (May 31, 2011)

Lost my Muyshondt Aeon...Had a spare, but still I miss it.


----------



## alfa (May 31, 2011)

Inforce Color. 200$ flashlight, lost in transaction, going to the factory for a replacement


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (May 31, 2011)

I recently lost my Fenix LD10 Q5 - $55! It has simply dissapeared after lots of recent use, and I've looked everywhere for it. It's not even one of my favorite lights, but I needed it this past weekend. We went hiking at Mt. Nebo here in Arkansas. I carry a backpack packed for a day hike with emergencies in mind. I prefer carrying my lightweight single cell lights for this task (using the same type of battery,) and the LD10 has always been a top choice to have in there. Anyway, it will be missed, and I'm guessing it just fell out somewhere along the way. 

EDIT 6/17/11: Last night I was looking for my daughter's toy in my wife's bag, and found the LD10. My wife said she found it in there a week ago & forgot to tell me. I've been hoping that it would just turn up, and it did. It's now my new favorite light....at least for a day or two.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jun 1, 2011)

RedLed said:


> Lost my Muyshondt Aeon...Had a spare, but still I miss it.


 
Ouch... At least you had a spare!

I didnt lose mine, but stupidly sold it... And have no spare. I always have my eye open for one and every once in a while I will consider buying a new one, but my current SF incan infatuation keeps winning out.


----------



## HotWire (Jun 1, 2011)

I lost my Fenix LD05 penlight. It was brand new and I carried it all the time. Then.... one day it was gone. Never did find it. I eventually bought a Preon 2 to replace it, and it's been my EDC ever since.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jun 1, 2011)

@ Captain Spalding,

Thanks Captain. :thanks:


----------



## AN/PVS-14 (Jun 2, 2011)

Streamlight Stinger, during a ski trip.

*sigh*


----------



## mkgunz (Jun 4, 2011)

Surefire E2O just disappeared one day. I loved that thing. The longer pocket clip is why I purchased it. It had a Bushmaster flip red lens cover and a Z58 clickie. That was my EDC at home, Iraq, Afghanistan. Still pissed about that 2 years later. I've replaced it with a E2D that I traded for but I still miss it. I keep hoping I'll find it forgotten is some pouch or gear bag someday. 

I don't count the M4 and A2 I "lost" to my brother. lol. Damn he get's good B-day gifts.


----------



## dajab77 (Jun 6, 2011)

I mentioned in this thread that I lost a light (rexlight) while not that expensive, it was my first real flashlight. After reading this thread I have decided to put a "label" around the battery with my contact info on it. Has anyone tried this???


----------



## Dalton Wayne (Jun 6, 2011)

I lost my surefire G2 two weeks ago and have since replaced it with another Surefire G2 led 320 lumens I had built for me, it cost me $55.00 to replace it
very happy with surefire G2 just like the size and durability of them


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jun 6, 2011)

dajab77 said:


> I mentioned in this thread that I lost a light (rexlight) while not that expensive, it was my first real flashlight. After reading this thread I have decided to put a "label" around the battery with my contact info on it. Has anyone tried this???



Ive been meaning to do this, but never have. I read about it once a long time ago. To be honest, I do not know if I have that much faith in humanity that it would actually be returned. I suppose its worth a shot. Id LOVE to hear of someone actually recovering a lost light by this method though!


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Jun 6, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Ive been meaning to do this, but never have. I read about it once a long time ago. To be honest, I do not know if I have that much faith in humanity that it would actually be returned. I suppose its worth a shot. Id LOVE to hear of someone actually recovering a lost light by this method though!


 
Well it's not a flashlight, but I do have an expensive Leki hiking pole that I use for long walks around my native city when it's icy out (ie, about half the year). It's really light and easy to forget and I've left it behind in stores and banks, etc, so often that I put some p-touch tape down the top length of it with both my name and phone number in bright friendly letters... but on the two occasions since then when I've forgotten it for so long that it was days before I found it again, the store or whatever just put it benind the counter without noticing the information. Or so they said, it is an expensive item anyone could enjoy owning.

Really, for someone so cynical about human behaviour, my use of the p-touch tape is really quite a tribute to optimism over expectation.


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a little tame, but…*AAA mini-mag.

I am _very_ careful about what I do with nice lights.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 7, 2011)

Never lost a light myself, but....

M1X has been at Jetbeam's for over 4 months for repair and no answer to my inquiries. I now consider it lost.


----------



## Gibsonbpd (Jun 17, 2011)

I lost a SureFire X300...I loved that light. I used it as a handheld more than a weapon light. It disappeared. I still hope to find it someday.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 17, 2011)

I've come to the realisation recently that my Jetbeam Jet III-M (the first "real" light I ever bought) has gone. My 20-month old son took off with it one day, and I can't find it for love nor money.

It's the most expensive light I've ever lost because it's the only light I've ever lost.


----------



## GPS Rider (Jun 17, 2011)

I lost my first e2e about five years ago when I was travelling through Puerto Rico for work. I think I lost it in the airport because I couldn't find it on the airplane when we landed back in the states, and the flight crew even let me search for a few minutes.

I was doubly bummed because it was my first SureFire and my first real flashlight.

The replacement was nice, though, because it came with a clicky whereas the first one was just a twisty. I definitely like clickies. (Is that the plastic guts one, though?)

Recently my two favorite knives, a folding Benchmade and a folding Spyderco have disappeared and I think they were stolen from my luggage. My gf lost her earring kit from her luggage a couple of months ago. We appear to have a real theft from luggage problem here at the local airport. :scowl:


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jun 17, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I've come to the realisation recently that my Jetbeam Jet III-M (the first "real" light I ever bought) has gone. My 20-month old son took off with it one day, and I can't find it for love nor money.
> 
> It's the most expensive light I've ever lost because it's the only light I've ever lost.



Do you have a nearby pond?

When I was only slightly older than that I threw every single one of my dad's sockets, end-wrenches, and maglite in the neighbors pond to watch them splash.
:whoopin:


----------



## GPS Rider (Jun 17, 2011)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Do you have a nearby pond?
> 
> When I was only slightly older than that I threw every single one of my dad's sockets, end-wrenches, and maglite in the neighbors pond to watch them splash.
> :whoopin:


 
Howizit that you are still alive?!


----------



## Richub (Jun 17, 2011)

Wednesday I bought a couple of new recharchable AAA batteries to use in my Fenix LD01, and I can't seem to find it anywhere... I'm hoping it's not really lost, but just misplaced somewhere in my home.

Just in case it's really gone, I ordered an E05 yesterday.


----------



## motherfletcher (Jun 17, 2011)

SO FAR I've been very careful with my lights *touch wood*. I'm lucky that I don't really have anything significant to add to this thread lol.
My lights are either left in the bag or deep in pocket and constantly checking its there

I have 'lost' some cheapo lights, but all to be found in the house or returned by a family member after "borrowing" them -__-
One that stands out is my WF-606A. It was missing for about 3 years. I intermittently searched my house/car for it, just being hopeful not realistic.
Found it in an old book case!


----------



## njet212 (Jun 18, 2011)

Luckily so far i just lost 1 flashlight and that is my D10 R2 !! never lost flashlight again since that !


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jun 18, 2011)

I have lost too many to mention


----------



## Richub (Jun 19, 2011)

Richub said:


> Wednesday I bought a couple of new recharchable AAA batteries to use in my Fenix LD01, and I can't seem to find it anywhere... I'm hoping it's not really lost, but just misplaced somewhere in my home.
> 
> Just in case it's really gone, I ordered an E05 yesterday.


 Found it again! 

I found it in my winter shoes. It must have fallen out of my pocket without me noticing, and it ended up in my left shoe.
Putting the shoe on made me wonder what was folding my toes up: My LD01.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jun 19, 2011)

GPS Rider said:


> Howizit that you are still alive?!


 
I think that my dad did what most of us would do in such a situation... Use it as an excuse to get all new & better tools!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jun 19, 2011)

Richub said:


> Found it again!
> 
> I found it in my winter shoes. It must have fallen out of my pocket without me noticing, and it ended up in my left shoe.
> Putting the shoe on made me wonder what was folding my toes up: My LD01.



It appears that buying a replacEment is a fairly effective way of finding the lost one. :thinking: Mysterious how the universe works that way.


----------



## Fatso (Jun 19, 2011)

I lost my Jetbeam RRT-0 R2 with extension about three months ago. Made me sick to my stomach.


----------



## yliu (Jun 19, 2011)

I've lost a whole bunch of Maglite solitaire and cheapo keychain lights, luckily nothing expensive.


----------



## Rotophoto (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

I haven't permanently lost any of my Surefire lights yet. But I have misplaced them, sometimes for a couple of months. It so satisfying when you do find them. But on my LX2, I have broken two metal clips on the light while clipped to the inside pocket of my pants. That hasn't happened ever with my other simular physically sized Surefire lights. Has this problem happened to any other LX2 Lumamax owners? Surefire has replaced both of them with new ones no charge...


----------



## Viper715 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have lost several lights in many years. A streamlight sidewinder and a Surefire E1L are the most prominent that I have lost. 

The Sidewinder was clipped to my cargo pocket on my BDUs at Ft Leanordwood artillery range when I got out of a car and lost it. I did t know I lost it till some hours later and couldn't go back to look for it. 

The E1L is forever lost at the bottom of the Missouri River RIP. 

I believe that the LX2 and E1B clip designs have a inherent weakness where they attach to the body. I've broken two LX2 clips and three E1B clips in the same place


----------



## gunnerdog (Sep 2, 2011)

I have discovered that the best way to find lost gear is to replace it with the same thing. Right when the replacement shows up is when you finde the lost one. I just lost my EDC knife, ordered a new one and found it the day before the new one arrived in the mail. Same thing with my camera battery charger and phone chargers.


----------



## Norm (Sep 2, 2011)

Thread Merge Whats the most expensive flashlight you have ever lost? / Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax - Norm


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 2, 2011)

Zebralight H501W. Without a keyring to secure it, it fell out of my pocket at a movie theater. $60 as I recall.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been carrying bigger lights (except a couple attached to my keyring) due to the fact that I will more likely notice if it falls out of my pocket. The longer runtimes of bigger lights is a plus also. 

The most expensive light I've lost so far is a Fenix L1Tv2.


----------



## Caroso (Sep 2, 2011)

Quark AA Ti. Sold my car, I think the light was under the seat.
Why am i not the one buying a car and finding a light under the seat!?


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 2, 2011)

I lost my Surefire E1L while walking up in the north of Scotland. Luckily through photos taken on the walk I have been able to narrow down where the light was lost and will be returning to the area later this month. So my Sherlock Holmes skill might help me recover the light unless it's already been discovered.


----------



## Robert Perkins (Sep 3, 2011)

Lost a brand new two day old pentagon M.O.L.L.E light on my night walk, never found
Lost Surefire a2, broke my heart to know somebody else may have it, gone about about a month and a half, turned up in my couch, oh happy days after that.


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 3, 2011)

Robert Perkins said:


> Lost Surefire a2 turned up in my couch, oh happy days after that.



Lucky lucky man. Congrats on the reunion.


----------



## H-Man (Sep 4, 2011)

I just melted the lens on my ultra stinger and the top of my desk.  Now I need a new lens because the current one can't transmit light well. That is unless I just demote it to nostalgia duty and get a newfangled LED retina burner... I mean flashlight.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 6, 2011)

I lost my first LED flashlight, an INNOVA X5. It was my first LED light and I purchased it from Snap on tools. No one else I knew had an led flashlight.
Then one day after a snow storm, I went to my mothers house and shoveled out her car. I went there from work and my flashlight should have been in my pocket. It was gone. I spent the next couple days shoveling that snow pile around. No luck. About three weeks later as the snow melted, I found the light . I felt foolish buying a $ 50 flashlight in the first place. I felt stupid losing it. It was a good day when I later found it.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Dec 20, 2011)

Well Ive lost my Surefire L1. Its been gone for a couple weeks now. Im hoping that by posting in this thread, it will mysteriously show up! 

Hey, it worked last time!


----------



## scott011422 (Dec 20, 2011)

I lost my Microfire Warrior. It was either taken off my desk at work, or buy the dealership durring an alignment............


----------



## tallyram (Dec 20, 2011)

Traded in a truck and cleaned out everything EXCEPT my SF 6P. That's what led me to this site!


----------



## crescentstar69 (Dec 20, 2011)

Streamlight SL20X


----------



## cheeman150 (Dec 20, 2011)

I lost my surefire UB3T INVICTUS flashlight when i was going out to look for my dog and i dropped it in a drain. Goodbye 900 bucks, lucky i claimed it from tax, since it was " WORK RELATED "


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jan 13, 2012)

cheeman150 said:


> I lost my surefire UB3T INVICTUS flashlight when i was going out to look for my dog and i dropped it in a drain. Goodbye 900 bucks, lucky i claimed it from tax, since it was " WORK RELATED "



Wow, thats brutal!


So after being lost for a month, my Surefire L1 mysteriously showed up! For anyone reading this thread after losing a light, I am now 3 for 3. Every time Ive lost a light and posted about it in this thread, it has turned up shortly after! 

Magic?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 14, 2012)

$66 triple XML 2x18650. 2 weeks ago, ouch.


----------



## scylla (Jan 15, 2012)

Just a Solarforce L2P host with an XML dropin. It wasn't real expensive, but it was the first flashlight I chose the components myself so it was a bit dear to my heart.

Left it sitting on a truck frame rail I was working on.


----------



## Sir Fink (Jan 15, 2012)

Bought my wife a 2 cell 4 Sevens Preon. She lost it in a week.

I lost mine for a day. It was in a shirt pocket in the laundry. No, it didn't go through the wash...

Fink


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Mar 13, 2012)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Wow, thats brutal!
> 
> 
> So after being lost for a month, my Surefire L1 mysteriously showed up! For anyone reading this thread after losing a light, I am now 3 for 3. Every time Ive lost a light and posted about it in this thread, it has turned up shortly after!
> ...




Well, lets try this again! Dont let me down oh mysterious magic thread!

So I have been tearing my place apart as Ive lost my 4th light since this thread opened up. This time a C2. But not just any C2. A _bored C2_ with a *Cryos bezel*, Oveready Triad tail, and worst of all, my Kerberos Triple High CRI drop in! Most expensive light for me now for sure... I dont even wanna total all of that up... Pissed.

Im hoping it turns up again just like the last three  but I am not holding my breath as I remember taking this one out of the house and havent seen it since...

Please flashlight gods, Im begging you. Let her return to my arms safely.


----------



## guardpost3 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have had a few lights go missing once in a while, but almost always turn up in a coat pocket or in my jeep. Only one I think has gone for good is my Thrunite Neutron 1A. I haven't seen it in months.


----------



## justang1997 (Mar 13, 2012)

On nov 5th I had my new led lenser. On nov 6th I didn't. Only had it a month. It was a single AA with jigh low strobe. $60.


----------



## Lite Me Up (Mar 14, 2012)

Long before I discovered this site, I had already owned a Surefire A2 that I had lost at an amusement park. I thought I had secured it in my velcroed pocket but I guess due to some G-forces, it was gone in a blink of an eye. :sigh: 

Languished in wanting a replacement, I ended up buying another A2 (I just love the engineering behind it) and I keep it safe with the help of a lanyard. This one is not going to disappear soon if I can help it.

As far as losing flashlights goes, this is my most expensive loss to date although I've had my car broken into in the past...but that's another story.


----------



## geoff538 (Mar 14, 2012)

Fenix ED20..... Been gone for about 6 months. I'm 99% sure it's in my house, somewhere! Maybe after posting this, it will show up.... That would make me REALLY happy.


----------



## awenta (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Lost another Surefire flashlight, LX2 Lumamax*

Alot of E2DLs lost! I lost one too, at a quarry. Noticed just soon enough to watch the 20 ton loader run it over then back over it and scoop it up into tens of thousands of tons of septic sand. I'm sure it survived and somebody enjoyed a nice surprise after dumping or spreading a load. Sad, sad day last year; still bothers me. That light has got to have the worst designed clip of any light I've ever seen. An LX2 clip on that light is awesome.


----------



## awenta (Mar 15, 2012)

Lite Me Up said:


> Long before I discovered this site, I had already owned a Surefire A2 that I had lost at an amusement park. I thought I had secured it in my velcroed pocket but I guess due to some G-forces, it was gone in a blink of an eye. :sigh:
> 
> Languished in wanting a replacement, I ended up buying another A2 (I just love the engineering behind it) and *I keep it safe with the help of a lanyard. This one is not going to disappear soon if I can help it.*
> 
> As far as losing flashlights goes, this is my most expensive loss to date although I've had my car broken into in the past...but that's another story.



Haha me too. I keep my LX2 on a lanyard and use a carabiner to clip it to a belt loop.


----------



## ExZeRoEx (Mar 16, 2012)

Off the top of my head I have no idea where my "Neutral White Quark AA Tactical" from 8/09 is and an Aleph Mule from 2008.


----------



## SmeServer (Mar 17, 2012)

For me it was a flashlight that I had had for 8 years and had survived me and my vehicles well. It survived underwater, being driven over by the car and used as beacon a few times just by removing the head and placing it high up.

Maglite 3D cell with incandescent bulb. Bought in 1996 and lost in 2004

I was unpacking 4x4 I had spent the weekend away in and on one of the many trips of unloading 'stuff' and a chain of us carrying it in and up 4 floors to my flat (thank to the lift) it must have been picked up or dropped in that area and it was gone. 

Being black and it was night didn't help. I searched that 4x4 thoroughly but couldn't find it 

I suffered with a few basic cheap torches for a while but in the end splashed out and bought a Surefire 6p to replace it. I did OK for a while then upgraded it to rechargable cells and it now uses the 17670 cells.

Recently at a show here in the UK for Emergency Services Support I picked up an LED Lenser P5 with holster and that is now my everyday torch/light and mostly stays clipped to my belt.

Most of my friends that have things clipped to their belt have swiss army knives or a multitool but I've not reached that yet. Mind you, most don't carry torches either 

The 1 AA for the Lenser is very good and it does the job. I've got 4 cells for the Surefire and still carry that with me too. Considering Glo Toobs next    After I've been paid of course


----------



## kiely23+ (Mar 17, 2012)

I lost my Draco last year!


----------



## jssp78 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just lost my E1L.


----------



## managermr (Mar 23, 2012)

I lost a SF E2D while camping.


----------



## boost_guy (Mar 25, 2012)

Just had my 6p stolen at work. Bored for 18650, UCL lens, Vinh's 4.2 amp XM-L dropin, IMR 18650. I normally wear it in a surefire holster, but I had to take it off because of the job I was doing. I put it in my lunchbox and when I came back it was gone. The worst part is I just put this light together last week, and hadn't really had an opportunity to use it. Man do I feel like a dummy.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 25, 2012)

As of yesterday...I can't find my Lambda Light 3C, and I'm worried I left it at an inspection site by accident.

I'm HOPING that I actually stashed it somewhere I normally wouldn't, and simply need to remember where that would be/come across it...as opposed to leaving it a random site somewhere.


----------



## Orange Sunnyboy (May 9, 2012)

Mine's a Mako from the latest run. $205 odd. Seller didn't get tracking so both postal services basically told me to jump  All the worse because it was such a limited run. Also thought I'd lost my Tk35 but found it a couple of weeks later in my parents' garage.


----------



## iron potato (May 10, 2012)

Last month, where I shipped back to the supplier for an exchange for my Olight S65 Baton, which had an annoying buzzing, lost it while on its way back to HK.

Postal service couldn't trace it back... maybe I shouldn't ship it back, just bear with the buzzing.... kinda miss it now when I saw my Eneloops homeless 

Couldn't bear with their lost, I ordered a new bunker for them, which is on its way ~ (Fenix TK41+AOD-L)


----------



## PaleBlueDot (May 10, 2012)

My Surefire Nitrolon G2 four years back. While it definitely isn't expensive compared to some of the lights mentioned in this thread, I was 18 when I bought it and working a minimum wage job. Must have taken me two months to save for that after spending on gas, food, rent, etc.

I just put it down somewhere in my grandfather's house over Christmas holidays and couldn't find it after we did the big clean up post present opening. It's coming up to half a decade since I lost it, but I still look under the couch, top of the ref, behind the book case, in the CD cabinet and so on whenever I come to visit.


----------



## Wisdom (May 10, 2012)

Thought I lost a Hi-CRI Titanium Mule on a trip from Asia to the US.. tried to go back to the gate and ended up having to ask someone to page the flight crew to look for it. I could hear one end of the phone conversation between the lady who was helping me and the individual she was speaking to and could tell the other side was exasperated that I'd put so much effort into finding a flashlight.

..I found the light shortly after in my carry-on bag =) Oops!
-\Visdom


----------



## Daekar (May 10, 2012)

Wow, some expensive losses! I have two missing lights... the first was Lumapower Hunter, complete with a Pila 18650, back in the day when the new XR-E was king, and Q-bin flux emitters were a fanciful dream of the future ... gave it to my wife for a trip, and it never came back. The other one was a Zebralight H501 I think, whatever their very first AA model was. Lost it in the move from my last apartment to our old rental house... still no idea where it is! Really miss it, too, but I have a PT Apex modded with a 4D hip pack and warmer, brighter Seoul P4 that is old but reliable. 

God willing those will be the only ones lost!!


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 8, 2017)

Far be it for me to beat a dead horse, but this looks like the perfect title to add the loss of my Manker MK34 to. I saw my mk34vn, but wanted to use the floodier beam of the stock model when I realized it was missing. I used it in the kitchen last and opened up every box and crate that I packed, just to make sure I didn’t pack it by accident. Between realtors, exterminators, handymen, potential buyers, and my wife’s family (she had a party) I’d say it’s pretty much gone. How will I ever replace it (acebeam x80 you say?)


----------



## aphid (Oct 29, 2017)

Surefire Titan+ lost from a bag i carry with me everyday to work....small enough to lose and bright enough to miss!
Sometimes i misplace these things and they eventually turn up but, not this one!


----------



## pageyjim (Oct 30, 2017)

A Lumapower Signature LX that I carried for 5+ years. I still can't decide on what light to carry every day. The only reason I lost it was that my helper wasn't carrying a light and I lost track of it. I told him to always carry a 6 in 1 screwdriver and a flashlight.


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 30, 2017)

My Rayovac Workhorse 2D circa 1985: http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights/RA00112.jpg . Cost me like $8 back then but I lost track of it over teenage years.

After that, I vowed it would never happen again....and it hasn't.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Oct 30, 2017)

If I lose my Muyshondt Beagle, I am going to cry like a baby!


----------



## eh4 (Oct 31, 2017)

One of those yellow, flat, plastic ones with the non removable batteries and the white plastic slide switch one the back, maybe. 
I also don't know where a plastic, I guess it was 3 C cell battery angle head light went, but that was like 25 years ago. 

- accidentally reported my own post instead of posting. Oops, lol.


----------



## Modernflame (Oct 31, 2017)

Surefire U2 Ultra. I was reminded of this on another thread. Purchased in circa 2005 (or whenever they first came out). Lost in 2009. 

It lies in the watery deep at the bottom of the Mississippi River.


----------



## DrafterDan (Oct 31, 2017)

my freakin' custom triple E1e, with an Aleph McClicky shrouded tailcap. The biggest disappointment is that the Aleph tailcap is unobtainum anymore.


----------



## LedTed (Oct 31, 2017)

Someone at work did the trade up thing, took my personal [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]HDS EDC Rotary Custom 325, and left me with a Reylight 3XAAA. Does that count?[/COLOR]


----------

